# Operators and drivers needed in Maryland



## edshipp19 (Dec 14, 2002)

We are looking for experienced people to run some of our equipment this upcoming season.
Everything from pickups to triaxle dumps and 4 wheelers to large loaders. 
Private and municipal work 
Please email [email protected] for more info.


----------



## edshipp19 (Dec 14, 2002)

All work is in northern PG county and southern Montgomery county


----------



## edshipp19 (Dec 14, 2002)

Several positions still available


----------



## edshipp19 (Dec 14, 2002)

Still have positions available!!!! 

-Operator for Cat 924 with pusher on large site

-Operators for Skids with 9' plows

-Driver for small dump truck with 10' plow and UTG spreader on large site 

-4 wheeler with plow on large site

Competitive quick pay!!!!

Please call 301-937-9000 ask for Brian


----------

